# troy and torre



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

with jj and harry their wegie pals sorry a bit blurry
























with oliver


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

obviously no one is interested


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_I am interested,:thumbup1:. I love looking at pictures of all your cats, they are stunning, and Troy and Torre are growing up so quickly._


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you colliemerles i was beginning everyone had lost interested lol.
torre has now found out how to use the catflap so have to watch that he doesnt get out into the pen.
he also has found out how to get onto the worktops well both of them now, but they are both sweethearts, i wouldnt be without them


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_They look like they have settled in so very well.All your cats allways look well groomed,brushed, and happy contented cats._


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oooh but i do have two girls who hate being brushed and they can look a bit tatty


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

have you noticed troy's colouring?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh they are gorgeous Jenny. Growing so quickly too. Real heartbreakers!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, stunning babies, 
lovely photos.
michelle x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> wow, stunning babies,
> lovely photos.
> michelle x


thank you michelle, i have never regretted buying the two together,
they are great company for each other and almost all the cats have accepted them. nellie my female wegie is still coming around to them


----------



## borderkp (May 13, 2011)

pretty puddies xx


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Oh wow, stunning!

Oliver is gorgeous too. Very jealous!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you and oliver was a rehome, another special cat that i am so glad i asm owned by


----------



## Rebecca J (Jun 18, 2011)

These two are secretly some of my most favourite furbabies on the forum, i've followed your threads right from when you were choosing them to the beautiful cats they are blossoming into I love it when you post updates on them :thumbup1: your other cats are beauties too :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Rebecca J said:


> These two are secretly some of my most favourite furbabies on the forum, i've followed your threads right from when you were choosing them to the beautiful cats they are blossoming into I love it when you post updates on them :thumbup1: your other cats are beauties too :001_wub:


thank you rebecca you're an angel


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

They are very beautiful - weren't you going to show them?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i wish i could at least troy


----------



## kent h (Dec 30, 2011)

I like the top 1st shot..good shot..:thumbup1:


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> obviously no one is interested


Oh my god, Jenny, don't say that, I am desperately in love with the two kitties, not to mention the rest of the gang.

I promised I would help you change the signature during my huge 17 days of the winter holidays, guess what, I got so much to work that I didn't have time for the regular house-keeping, cooking the special christmas recipes, I hardly succeeded to buy the christmas present for my son, it's been the worst winter holiday ever for me. I've thought of you and of my promise quite a lot during this time  I logged in here a few times and only read very little of the most recent topics. My promise is still there, I will let you know soon what we can do about the pictures.

And please remember, no matter if we are here or not, if I answer or give a like (or not), we are here in the end looking for your darlings' updates. By the way, I have been very happy today to find the new images of Troy and Torre and others.

Talk to you later, kiss you.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a sweetheart you are anca and thank you for the compliments of my babies. sorry you had a hectic christmas but i hope the new years is better for you. troy torre and the rest of the gang send you lots of hugs.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

thank you so much, the fluffy hugs from your gang are already warming my soul.

as for my christmas holidays, well, that's it, I try to see the positive side, some people don't have a work place and if they were me, they wouldn't complain about some extra-working.

thank you for the greetings, I wish you have a better New Year, with lots of joyful moments and fulfillments.


----------

